# Looking for some parts



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello; I've been looking for the rear bumper sides for my 83 200sx but I've not found them  I have the front and rear bumper covers from an american 200sx but they're slightly different from the mexican ones, so as I was not able to find the mexican bumper covers I bought the american ones, anyway they looked more sporty and cool, but the guys at yunkyard didn't have the rear bumper sides so I had to use my old bumper sides from my broken mexican bumper cover and they look very bad because the bumper drawing it's not the same, so if somebody could help me to get them in the USA would be a great heelp  here is what I need. pictured below, also I need a center console mine is broke and painted hehe, it looks very bad but works  so if somebody knows where get them in the usa or get them for me would be great  see you


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ville said:


> Hello; I've been looking for the rear bumper sides for my 83 200sx but I've not found them  I have the front and rear bumper covers from an american 200sx but they're slightly different from the mexican ones, so as I was not able to find the mexican bumper covers I bought the american ones, anyway they looked more sporty and cool, but the guys at yunkyard didn't have the rear bumper sides so I had to use my old bumper sides from my broken mexican bumper cover and they look very bad because the bumper drawing it's not the same, so if somebody could help me to get them in the USA would be a great heelp  here is what I need. pictured below, also I need a center console mine is broke and painted hehe, it looks very bad but works  so if somebody knows where get them in the usa or get them for me would be great  see you


my friend just replaced his bumper and he was able to get it at reasonable price at carpartswholesale.com.. check it and you might find one..


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

leigh08 said:


> my friend just replaced his bumper and he was able to get it at reasonable price at carpartswholesale.com.. check it and you might find one..


I mailed them and they said they did not have in stock, anyway, i wouldn't like to order something that big like a complete bumper, I would If i were living in the usa that's why I'm asking for smaller parts  international shipping will be outragueus if I order a complete bumper


----------

